# Spare fuel Cans on Ferries



## mep (Jan 4, 2008)

hello, I read earlier on a Caravan Club Overseas Advice (From a link on this Forum) It says that Spare petrol cans full or empty are not allowed on the Ferries.
Is this correct and does it also apply to Deisel?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

This is from the P&O website: Conditions of carriage:

http://www.poferries.com/tourist/co...ter_terms_&_conditions_terms_&_conditions.htm

(v) Lock your car and leave in gear with the handbrake on. All car alarms must be switched off and disabled when parked on the vehicle deck. Cars powered by LPG should have tanks switched off when on vehicle decks. Do not carry fuel cans on board - full or empty. Do not overfill your tank.

Clearly the answer is no, you are not allowed to carry them.

G


----------



## mep (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks Grizzly for the Quick response


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

What constitutes a 'tank'? - a generator for example 8)


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

bsb2000 said:


> What constitutes a 'tank'? - a generator for example 8)


That I couldn't say but we all have to remember why the ferry companies impose conditions of carriage and we ought to stick to them. I imagine they are concerned about fuel leaking from a full tank - or vapour from an empty one- and igniting.

I don't know how much liquid generators hold but I assume they might have the same safety devices to stop leaking fuel igniting as a car petrol tank . If so then perhaps the answer is " no ".

The only way you can be certain is to ask the ferry company.

G


----------

